# Lionhead Help!



## avabun (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all, 
I wondered if anyone can help me with the lionhead breed!
I really want to adopt a lionhead :inlove: in the worst way! However, the "type" of lionhead I am looking for doesn't seem to be very common. 

The kind I am looking for is like the one pictured here that is white/brown...with med/short body hair, and a long floppy, funny "hair-do".

Most of the lionheads that I find online look more like the second picture here that is creamy/orangish colored....with long floppy hair on both the body and face/head.

I have been to the main lionhead breed website: http://lionheadrabbit.net/ (as well as many others). The problem, as most of any rabbit breed informational websites, is that the site talks in breeder language. While there is nothing wrong with talking in breeder language, it uses lots of abbreviations and terms that I simply don't understand! Such as the definition of a single mane vs. double mane...can anyone explain this in plain language? :?


I know that lionheads can come in all different colors. But I am looking for the type that just has the cute, floppy hair-do. So, I guess I am just asking if anyone knows if there are different "types" of lionheads??? 













P.S. Both of these pictures were from buns available for adoption on Petfinder!
I would LOVE to adopt the top one, but I am in MI and she is in PA. My husband loves me, but not enough to go on a 6 hour road trip one way to adopt a bunny!:cry1:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 8, 2009)

I believe you are looking for a single maned rabbit, which is the kind in the first picture. They have a mane around their head but short fur on the body. I think these tend to lose their manes at maturity somewhat commonly, so you may want to adopt one beyond the age of a year old or so. 

Double maned Lionheads are the ones in the second picture, with the mane around their head and also on the body. They have longer fur all over and then the shorter fur just on the face, I believe. I think the show standard is working towards double maned animals, but I'm not totally sure.

Hopefully someone with more Lionhead experience can chime in. I'm pretty familiar with most rabbit breeds, but Lionheads are not yet accepted by the ARBA (American Rabbit Breeder's Association). For this reason, there is not really a standard, just a "working standard". Since I'm not working with the breed, I don't really keep up on the changes that they make.

The bottom line though is that these are technically just mutt bunnies at this point. So you can find all different kinds of looks and manes if you look hard enough. For a bigger selection, try locating some reputable breeders in your area. They would be more able to help you locate the EXACT color and mane type that you want!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

My Abby is a double mane and she has alot of fur around her head area and did have it in the body as a young un' but as she has matured she has a slicker coat on her back, legs, and such. I will try to find a pic that shows this.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a younger pic, will try to get a good one of her now in a few.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Is this anything like what you want?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 8, 2009)

Peg a.k.a Tinysmom would be the best to help you out ;] PM her she is very helpful


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> The bottom line though is that *these are technically just mutt bunnies at this point.* So you can find all different kinds of looks and manes if you look hard enough. For a bigger selection, try locating some reputable breeders in your area. They would be more able to help you locate the EXACT color and mane type that you want!


Too bad ARBA now REQUIRES shows to allow lionheads...at least in the color that passed last year....I guess ARBA likes mutts?

:grumpy:

I am on Art's machine & can't post much right now thanks to my "mutt" bunny Harley ruining the cord to my keyboard.

I will say that it looks like you want a single mane rabbit...but you'll want to see some crimping in the mane (curl sorta) to know the mane will generally last.


----------



## TinysSis (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are some really good examples of a double-mane, CKGS :3 The orange rabbit in the first post is a bit closer to a teddy-mane, Avabun - although teddies can get even fluffier!

It is possible to find a double-mane that has the extra-long 'bangs' that you're looking for. From what I understand, though, they usually don't show up as well on a double-mane as they would on a single-mane. If a double-mane has bangs, they're usually fluffy ALL over the top of their head and the bangs tend to blend in. But OakRidgeRabbits is right - if you can find a local breeder and look at their rabbits, you'll be able to see all the variety and pick something you like.

Unlike my mom . . I really really *really* like mixed-breed rabbits :3 Lion-lops especially, if the lop half is a friendly breed (like Hollands! <3 ) My favorite rabbits tend to be the 'ugly bunnies' - the ones that don't fit the standard for whatever their breed is. But then I am a sucker for the underdog 

I will say this - no matter what a lionhead looks like, or any other breed you might think about getting, make sure that it's a *friendly* bunny. Those bangs are adorable, but if the bunny's going to sit in it's cage and sulk all day, you won't enjoy it very much. Obvious, I know, but it bears repeating . . 

Best of luck in finding a heartbunny!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 8, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The bottom line though is that *these are technically just mutt bunnies at this point.* So you can find all different kinds of looks and manes if you look hard enough. For a bigger selection, try locating some reputable breeders in your area. They would be more able to help you locate the EXACT color and mane type that you want!
> ...


Until a breed is accepted by the ARBA, it isreally amixed breed. There are a lot out right now, including Plush Lops, Cashmere Lops, Lionlops, Lionheads, Astrex, etc. that people are working on in hopes of getting them recognized. My only point was that, because of this, Lionheads are a very inconsistent breed (that's why they haven't been recognized yet). So the original poster may find any "kind" of LH she wants.That's why they're pretty popular as pets right now, because they come in all different types.

Also about the shows, the ARBA does not accept LH's except for exhibition only. They cannot compete with the other breeds yet because they are not recognized.But that's beside the point, as the original poster is just looking for a pet and they can make great pets!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Avabun-- The Lionhead in the top picture is beautiful. I can see why you want one. Lionheads are one of my favorites. 



Hope you find what your looking for :biggrin2:Keep us updated if you do....April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, they do make great pets. It's kinda strange that all rabbits started out as mutts isn't it? Thank god for breeders who weren't afraid to breed mutts or I wouldn't have my Abby. So big thank you Peg!:great:


----------



## tori (Jul 8, 2009)

Just because a breed is not yet recognized doesn't mean its not an actual breed. There just has to be consistency and from what I've seen, there is much more consistency in Lionhead's from breeders than there is in your average "mutt". There are plenty of dog breeds that are not recognized by the AKC but they are still breeds. You can generally see a Lionhead and tell what it is even though there may still be variations within the breed. So I feel that qualifies it as a breed that's being worked on, not a typical "mutt" as you put it, OakRidge.

But back to the topic. Avabun, I think if I got a Lionhead (tempting as it is) I think I want the kind you describe! lol And the one you want to adopt is precious! What does hubby know anyways?? LOL


----------



## avabun (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I will be looking for a single mane, then. I just love the floppy bangs!

I am trying to adopt from petfinder or a shelter if at all possible. The few lionheads we have at our shelter are either double maned or already bonded with other buns, so I am trying to venture out to see what else may be out there! I am looking for a companion animal, so I will make sure to check on personality before making a decision. The bunny in PA is very sweet and litter box trained, and her foster mom just loves her. I have been giving my husband dirty looks, in hopes that I can guilt-trip him into taking me there (although, I seriously doubt he will) :cry1:

Please let me know if there is anything else I should be looking for....or any additional recommendations that you may have.

:brownbunny


----------



## tori (Jul 8, 2009)

*avabun wrote: *


> I have been giving my husband dirty looks, in hopes that I can guilt-trip him into taking me there (although, I seriously doubt he will) :cry1:



Awww, you poor thing! Is there any way possible that someone traveling between can give her a lift? Or maybe you can work out something with her foster mom to meet each other half way? Just trying to throw out some suggestions to help you out


----------



## CKGS (Jul 9, 2009)

Wish I could help you out with getting that cutie but alas am too tied to home. Adorable baby though.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 9, 2009)

Like, I said, I HIGHLY suggest looking for a reputable LH breeder in your area. Because Lionheads are so inconsistent at this time, they are having to be bred in large amounts just to try and get the few showable animals that fit the standard. This amounts to A LOT of culls, so purchasing one from a reputable breeder can be of as much benefit as adopting from a shelter. Plus, a reputable breeder will be able to tell you exactly how their line matures and whether or not your LH will be single or double maned, whether they will keep their mane, etc. And most breeders offer help FOR LIFE. Which is an excellent guarantee to pet owners since breeders are very knowledgable about rabbits overall and their breed and lines specifically.

This is not to say that there is anything wrong with adopting, if you find your ideal bun in a shelter near you. But putting so much time and money into a bun across the country doesn't really make sense when there are SO many bunnies that need help right in your own area, whether they be in a shelter or a breeder's cull. 

The final call is up to you of course, it's just a nice option for Lionheads because of where they stand currently as a developing breed. Lots of them need good pet homes!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 9, 2009)

CKGS: Your lionhead Abby looks just like my lionhead Sweetie! 

My lionhead, Sweetie, is a single mane. 

I agree with OakRidgeRabbits. Reputable breeders know a lot about their rabbit breeds, like lionhead rabbits. They can answer all your questions about lionheads.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 9, 2009)

I wish you lived closer! Our area has plenty of single mane lionhead's in shelters just like what you are looking for.

btw- I think it's GREAT you are wanting to rescue from a shelter/rescue! So many rabbit's are euthanized every year in the US.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a list of breeders in Michigan. I only recognize one or two names but don't know the breeders.

http://lionheadrabbit.net/breederlist.htm#MICHIGAN


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

I would just add that rabbits can completely change personality when it comes to adolescence so a bun that is a great companion as a baby may not be as an adult.

It might be worth looking for an adult lionhead (if you buy from a breeder, or discussing how their ancestors matured personality wise (although this is obviously no guarantee), or, if you rescue, try to get a spayed or neutered adult so that you know exactly what you are getting.

Good luck


----------



## MinirexMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Another thing to keep in mind, as was mentioned before by someone, is that often times as a Lionhead matures they begin to lose their manes. Singlemanes are more apt to look like no maned Lionheads when they aremoving into their senior years. 

While Lionheads were put together from various breeds initially, typically speaking the current *reputable* breeders out there that are truly working on improving the breed are no longer cross breeding out to other breeds of rabbits. Lionheads have come along far enough that they are a self-sustaining breed.

Speaking of reputable breeders, only double mane rabbits can be shown so singlemane rabbits while not much different can (and I am not saying absolutely will) have more genetic issues such as bad teeth and seizures because they are more likely to be crossbred bunnies. Just something to keep in mind. 

I wish you the best of luck in finding the right bunny!


----------



## murph72 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, I just saw this and didn't pipe in sooner.  I breed lionheads and can tell you that the whispy hair you're looking for also can be found in some double maned lionheads. My Chewy is about two now and he is a DM buck whose mane seems to keep growing. He likes to throw it around like a teenage girl whose bangs are in his eyes. Certain DM lines do end up with the longer manes, but I have found in my lines that it takes until the end of the first year before it really starts to get that long. Chewy's mane is consistent and he and his offspring are not losing them, because they are double maned. I do agree that the single maned do tend to lose their manes more readily then the double maned in adulthood.

If you want that look, find a breeder who has that in their line or I'd recommend a DM rabbit that already has that in the shelters. You'd be looking mostly at rabbits two years of age from my experience. 

I also agree that personality is a must. My lionheads are notoriously not as loveable right out of the nestbox and require more attention to get them to love contact. If you find a lionhead that hasn't been socialized it will be harder to get them to be loveable than a lop that hasn't been socialized (in my experience). I find certain breeds are naturally loveable (well, most of the buns in the breed...some are always breaking the mold) while others require more attention. Skittish lionheads tend to remain that way unfortunately. In other words, put personality before looks.

Good luck in the bunny hunt!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a good point, murph. Because Lionheads are still being crossed around and worked on for type, their personality has been overlooked to some extent. Breeders have been a lot more focused on getting the correct type than a snuggly personality at this time, which is understandable. Once the type is more perfected, temperament breeding will take control. But these things take time, not everything has fallen together perfectly yet.

So definitely take into account the personality. Don't want to rehash, but I sure agree!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> That's a good point, murph. Because Lionheads are still being crossed around and worked on for type, their personality has been overlooked to some extent. Breeders have been a lot more focused on getting the correct type than a snuggly personality at this time, which is understandable. Once the type is more perfected, temperament breeding will take control. But these things take time, not everything has fallen together perfectly yet.
> 
> So definitely take into account the personality. Don't want to rehash, but I sure agree!


There are also some breeders that really focus on personality also and they'll often state that in their website or talk about it if you speak with them personally. 

Now that there are so many lionheads available - it is fairly uncommon (at least according to the lionhead lists I'm on) to hear of people crossing in another breed. A lot of folks don't like that and won't buy until the lionhead for sale is a purebred (has three generations of lionheads behind it).

You have to understand that at first there were very few lionheads in the nation - I'm guessing under 25 or so until a few breeders started bringing them over. The lionheads that were brought over were MUCH MUCH larger and shaped much differently than the "American" lionhead is now. Since there was a very limited gene pool to pull from - the original breeders started crossing in Netherland Dwarves to bring the size down - and also some Holland Lop for the heads and shoulders (I think). This was also done to bring some more variety for color and type, etc. into the bloodlines so that lionheads wouldn't be so imbred.

As of about 2 or 3 years ago....most lionhead breeders felt like there was no longer a need to cross other breeds into the lionheads (well - the majority of the ones I talked to on various lionhead lists). 

That doesn't mean it isn't still being done - just that it is much more rare than it was before.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2009)

avabun, sent you a PM


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinysmom- I wasn't dissing cross breeding or type breeding, it's necessary when you're working with a limited number of imports. I was just trying to explain that Lionheads are not a vicious breed or anything, it's just that they're still being worked on. 

One of my friends had originally imported one of the first LH bucks a number of years ago. So I've been able to follow his progress and keep up with the breed. I was just speaking from what I've seen in this area and the progress he has made.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Sorry, I just saw this and didn't pipe in sooner.  I breed lionheads and can tell you that the whispy hair you're looking for also can be found in some double maned lionheads. My Chewy is about two now and he is a DM buck whose mane seems to keep growing. He likes to throw it around like a teenage girl whose bangs are in his eyes. Certain DM lines do end up with the longer manes, but I have found in my lines that it takes until the end of the first year before it really starts to get that long. Chewy's mane is consistent and he and his offspring are not losing them, because they are double maned. I do agree that the single maned do tend to lose their manes more readily then the double maned in adulthood.
> 
> If you want that look, find a breeder who has that in their line or I'd recommend a DM rabbit that already has that in the shelters. You'd be looking mostly at rabbits two years of age from my experience.
> 
> ...


I have a single mane lionhead. Sweetie is her name. She has a calm personality and she will sit with me for about an hour or longer. She isn't real skittish, but sometimes she is. I do love her and my other rabbit, Prince. Sweetie is such a sweetheart, she gives me bunny kisses on my nose when I ask for them and I pet her when she gives me them.

If I have any lionhead questions I will definitely be coming to you murph72 and others as well.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> This is not to say that there is anything wrong with adopting, if you find your ideal bun in a shelter near you. But putting so much time and money into a bun across the country doesn't really make sense when there are SO many bunnies that need help right in your own area, whether they be in a shelter or a breeder's cull.
> 
> The final call is up to you of course, it's just a nice option for Lionheads because of where they stand currently as a developing breed. Lots of them need good pet homes!



Good point and great info in this whole thread, thanks to all.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Tinysmom- I wasn't dissing cross breeding or type breeding, it's necessary when you're working with a limited number of imports. I was just trying to explain that Lionheads are not a vicious breed or anything, it's just that they're still being worked on.
> 
> One of my friends had originally imported one of the first LH bucks a number of years ago. So I've been able to follow his progress and keep up with the breed. I was just speaking from what I've seen in this area and the progress he has made.


I'm sorry if it seemed like I was arguing with you - because I really wasn't. I guess I tend to get very passionate about the lionhead breed and the history behind it....largely because I find the history so interesting!

About a year or so after I started breeding lionheads - I spoke with Gail Gibbons one night for about 2 hours or so. We talked all about the history of the breed (since she was there at the beginning sorta) - and why the ND were crossed in and why the lops were crossed in, etc. etc. She shared a lot of her concerns about how in the beginning there were very few bloodlines and there was concern about too much inbreeding (or the possibility of it) and then where we've come since then, etc. etc. 

I find this information totally fascinating....and frequently on the lionhead lists I'm on - someone will come in and post about thinking about doing a lionhead cross with an angora (to improve the wool) or a lionhead cross with a rex or something else. However - they're frequently a new breeder or new to the lionhead breed and don't know a lot about the lionhead genetics.

So when the lionhead topic comes up - I tend to reach for my :soapbox because I love the breed so much and find their history so darn interesting.

However - the funniest thing is that my "heart breed" is most definitely flemish giants....and if I ever purposely go back into breeding again - it would be with flemish giants - a buck & 2 does and 2 litters per year from each doe....and that would be it. 

But I don't see that happening in the immediate future....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a lionlop (broken black and white pattern) and her ears were still flopped. She was rehomed due to aggression towards my other bunny, but she was OK (although skittish) with people). The lady who I rehomed her to is somewhat afraid of her (Miss Emma (the rabbit) likes to charge her). We didn't have many problems like that when she was here. Her new owner was thinking of rehoming her. If you wanted, I could contact her to see. She is already spayed.


----------



## MinirexMom (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree that the serious LH breeders are not cross breeding any longer. It is no longer necessary. My best friend is one of the top breeders of LH's in the country and watching the progression of the breed change in the last 5 years has been amazing. To cross breed back out to another breed would really be undoing a lot of the work that has been done already.

When we were at LH Nationals in Columbus it was incredible to see the difference in the animals from around the country and to talk to the breeders about their breeding practices.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh wow - there is nothing like Lionhead Nationals....I was thinking they had 700 lionheads this year - is that correct?

May I ask who your best friend is? I know several of the top breeders....among them Gail Gibbos, Theresa Mueller (sp?), Kim Croak, Dawn Guth, and more. Mind you - I don't know them all "up close and personal" - but I have corresponded with some of them.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tinysmom- I wasn't dissing cross breeding or type breeding, it's necessary when you're working with a limited number of imports. I was just trying to explain that Lionheads are not a vicious breed or anything, it's just that they're still being worked on.
> ...



No problem! I understand where you're coming from, a lot of people do have false ideas about the LH breed.

I personally think LH's should possibly be crossbred MORE at this point in time. As you said, the gene pool is just so small, they all originate from the same rabbits! I know everyone is trying to work toward getting recognized now though, so I doubt there is more crossing in the near future.

But at any rate, I definitely wasn't trying to be negative in my responses. I've seen the Lionhead breed grow first hand and I'm a little skeptical as to whether they are really consistent enough to be passing at this point and whether they ever will pass just because it's such a unique breed and the mane is so difficult to perfect. They are cute little things and I'd love to see them join the ARBA though. So I'll keep pulling for them!


----------



## MinirexMom (Jul 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh wow - there is nothing like Lionhead Nationals....I was thinking they had 700 lionheads this year - is that correct?
> 
> May I ask who your best friend is? I know several of the top breeders....among them Gail Gibbos, Theresa Mueller (sp?), Kim Croak, Dawn Guth, and more. Mind you - I don't know them all "up close and personal" - but I have corresponded with some of them.



It was around 750 or so. Amazing showing!

My friend is Keniethea Roy better known as 'Nita'.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2009)

If she's Nita from Legendary Minis - she ROCKS. I adore her and her rabbits.


----------



## MinirexMom (Jul 10, 2009)

> No problem! I understand where you're coming from, a lot of people do have false ideas about the LH breed.
> 
> I personally think LH's should possibly be crossbred MORE at this point in time. As you said, the gene pool is just so small, they all originate from the same rabbits! I know everyone is trying to work toward getting recognized now though, so I doubt there is more crossing in the near future.
> 
> But at any rate, I definitely wasn't trying to be negative in my responses. I've seen the Lionhead breed grow first hand and I'm a little skeptical as to whether they are really consistent enough to be passing at this point and whether they ever will pass just because it's such a unique breed and the mane is so difficult to perfect. They are cute little things and I'd love to see them join the ARBA though. So I'll keep pulling for them!



Actually, OakRidge, I have to respectfully disagree with you here.  

There are so many people breeding Lionheads and Lionheads were outcrossed SO much in the beginning that the gene pool is pretty darn wide at this point.

If you want a good example of a a small gene pool take a peek at Thrianta's. It is almost too close for comfort sometimes.  No outcrossing and the original import lines are still showing on many 3 and 4 generation pedigrees.


----------



## MinirexMom (Jul 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> If she's Nita from Legendary Minis - she ROCKS. I adore her and her rabbits.


She is Nita from Birdtown Bunnies. Her pedigrees are prefixed with Roy's. She lives in Western North Carolina.


----------



## avabun (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, so after further digging around online - (and without re-reading the entire thread) I think someone also may have mentioned this...that the "bangs" look comes when the bunnies get a bit older?

Does anyone have a pic of a lionhead when it is a baby (looking fuzzy), and then a second picture of the same rabbit once it has molted and gotten the "bangs"?

This may help me to understand what I am looking for.

Sorry that I am a layman to this breed. Thank you all for your patience as I am sure this is a stupid question! But I do appreciate your responses!


----------



## murph72 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I think that was me.  My Chewy was definitely like that and he tends to also sire lionheads that often get the same mane. I'm not sure if I have a picture of him as a baby...nor do I have a great one of him as an adult (that was on my "to do list" of updates for my website. This is a picture of one of his babies that did turn out with that type of mane:






I'm not sure you can tell at 6 weeks of age that it will be whispy. They tend to look like all the other DM babies. I think the only way you can tell is if you see the parents and know that they have that kind of mane. At this young of age they're still shedding out and growing their manes. 

This is Chewy at about a year old. His mane has actually grownconsiderably longer since then and some of the shorter hairs closer to his ears have also gotten longer. His center "bangs", if you will, actually fall into his eyes. He reminds me of the kids with the long hair as he sometimes shakes his head to get his hair out of his eyes.






I'd advise you to either get a year old LH that is already developing this type of mane or pick a breeder whose LHs can passon this type of mane in their offspring. Remember though, you can be hair extensions, but you should still worry about personality as well....a bunny shrink for psych evaluations and behavior mod will be way harder to find and more expensive. :biggrin2:


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 13, 2009)

murph72: Your lionheads are very cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 13, 2009)

I believe this was a baby lionhead. It was too young to be away from its mama, in my opinion. It could have been another type of bun, but it was labeled as a "double-maned lionhead" where I saw it. Cute little bugger.


----------



## murph72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Sweetie. 

Kelly, I'd say that it is a young DM and that you're seeing it before it's mane has fully developed. I have some little ones now that are around 7 weeks. They look similar to this. What you tend to get with a LH is that they grow all of their hair out to make them look like a bit of a fuzzball. Then they will start shedding out the areas that will remain short. The mane and skirt on a DM will then continue to grow some. With some LHs they will continue growing for the next couple of years. I swear Chewy's hair grows longer every time he molts out. I'm sure there's something there in the genetics of that rabbit that is causing it as I don't see it with all my rabbits.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 13, 2009)

I really want to breed lionheads when I'm older there such a wonderful breed! I love, All the lionhead pictures that have been shown!


----------



## avabun (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is another example of what I am looking for...
*emo bun* from cute overload.com

http://cuteoverload.com/2009/06/18/nobody-understands-emo-bun/

is emo bun a single mane?



if you haven't already seen this, you must!!!
it is the funniest and yet most precious thing i have ever seen


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep - single mane that will probably stay that way.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 14, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Thanks Sweetie.
> 
> Kelly, I'd say that it is a young DM and that you're seeing it before it's mane has fully developed. I have some little ones now that are around 7 weeks. They look similar to this. What you tend to get with a LH is that they grow all of their hair out to make them look like a bit of a fuzzball. Then they will start shedding out the areas that will remain short. The mane and skirt on a DM will then continue to grow some. With some LHs they will continue growing for the next couple of years. I swear Chewy's hair grows longer every time he molts out. I'm sure there's something there in the genetics of that rabbit that is causing it as I don't see it with all my rabbits.


You are welcome!


----------

